# RESERVOIRS / EMBALSES / BARRAGES / STAUSEEN... OF THE WORLD



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*Hi everybody,


I hope to find many SSC forumers who are interested in reservoirs: their location, use, technical data, such as their surface, water storage capacity, length of shoreline, ..... and of course: photos!!!*

Here in Spain we have thousands of them because the extremely variable climatic conditions in most parts of the country make them absolutely necessary. Many are really huge!

What I´m personally most interested in is
a. the wide range of leisure activities that can be practised in many of them: swimming, sailing, canoeing, wind-surfing, jet-skying, bird-watching, etc. 

b. the new and (most often) beautiful landscapes created after their construction (in Spain, at least, all reservoir shores and surroundings were intensively afforested to stop erosion from washing too much earth into them)

I must confess I´m not a very skilled forumer, so I´ll try to post the first photos and infos in the following post.

It would be great to learn about dams, reservoirs and their surroundings in many countries of the world.

Please, join in!!!


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

The honour of being the first reservoir photo in the thread: *Aguilar de Campoo* reservoir, Pisuerga river, province of Palencia (Castille & León), about 250 cubic hectometres of capacity (1 cubic hectometre =1 million cubic metres)



















A beautiful place for swimming, sailing, canoeing, wind-surfing, relaxing, walking in the nearby forests and watching the mountains of the Cantabrian mountain range.


----------



## Louise55 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am happy to find this post very useful for me, as it contains lot of information. I always prefer to read the quality content and this thing I found in you post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*Dear SCC friends, I had almost forgotten about this thread I started back in 2013! 
Somehow I lost interest in continuing the thread, maybe because I received so few answers. But my interest in the topic is still there, so I´m going to retake it!
TRANCO DE BEAS RESERVOIR, GUADALQUIVIR RIVER, JAEN PROVINCE, ANDALUSIA*
This huge reservoir (498 hm"), dams the upper Guadalquivir river, thereby regulating it and storing water for the summer to irrigate this huge valley with an intense agrigultural activity. The surrounding area is the beautiful Sierra de Cazorla mountain range.


----------



## Onkel Beto (Feb 14, 2006)

*RUESGA RESERVOIR*
This is rather small (10 hm2) but extremely beautifully set reservoir near the town of Cervera de Pisuerga, in the mountainous North of the province of Palencia, in Castille and Leon.
It dams the small Rivero river, a tributary of the Pisuerga river. The great thing about this reservoir is that it is usually completely full all through the summer. So it´s great for swimming and kayaking.


----------

